# recommend a road bike with more upright position



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

I have been having numbness on the back of my left arm and back, and pain in my neck. Just had some xrays, probably a pinched nerve due to narrowing between vertebrae as well as bone spurs.

I ride about 100mi a week on a specialized roubaix. I have raised the handlebar stem quite a bit from what most people have, and shortened it so i am more upright than normal.

However, I think I need to move to a different position where I am much more upright than this. I can't have my neck bending the usual road bike riding position.

I don't know if I need a whole new bike, new stem and different type of handlebars, etc.

I would like to continue riding for the exercise. Appreciate any input.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

To get much more upright you might want to think hybrid??


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

yes. but want it for road. want the gearing and tires etc setup that way. I had thought hybrids were setup more for as a combo of road/semi off road (not mountain, but maybe like 30+ tires?) I might be wrong on this.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

There are road tires for hybrids. Still not the same but it does help. I run 32 slicks on my hybrid in the summer. Gearing is the main difference, but you can always switch that stuff.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Recumbent.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

jbinbi said:


> I have been having numbness on the back of my left arm and back, and pain in my neck. Just had some xrays, probably a pinched nerve due to narrowing between vertebrae as well as bone spurs.
> 
> I ride about 100mi a week on a specialized roubaix. I have raised the handlebar stem quite a bit from what most people have, and shortened it so i am more upright than normal.
> 
> ...


I hesitate to suggest this...but....recumbent? 

If you can't get comfortable with the modified position that you have put on your Roubaix, then you have to ask yourself if a traditional double diamond frame is no longer in the cards for you.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

3rd on recumbent


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Orbea Avant.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

Ha, I would have recommended a Specialized Roubaix set up like yours. How is that for not helpful.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

My wife got this, for similar reasons (it is a men's bike btw).

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you had a fit guru check it out? Maybe it's too big.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes for the fit. Fits good, rides well,just getting old....

I will look at the sirrus


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

jbinbi said:


> I will look at the sirrus


A flat-bar road bike doesn't necessarily put you more upright than a drop-bar road bike, and the knuckles-up hand position doesn't do your neck and arms any favors on longer rides. 

If your bars are now higher than your saddle and you're still not upright enough, a flat-bar bike probably isn't going to work for you. As others have said, consider a much more fundamental change in how you approach the sport.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a custom frame built for me for this reason. (sig link) It is by far the most stable and comfortable bike I have ever owned. I spend most of my time on the top of the drops, BTW.










In my case, I don't have any significant back or neck issues. Just age (and a bit too fat and inflexible).


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

wgscott said:


> I had a custom frame built for me for this reason. (sig link) It is by far the most stable and comfortable bike I have ever owned. I spend most of my time on the top of the drops, BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bike is absolutely gorgeous! 

OP, why not have that pinched nerve worked on? I know you must have right? But I get them once in a while and a Chiro is able to deal with it very effectively. He doesn't crack the neck at all either, he manipulates the area and does pressure pints and "stuff" I don't know... But it works amazingly well. My daughter just had one and he worked it completely, she left the office with a full range of motion (sore as heck, but that went away bump nighttime). I know, this is prolly one of those dopey, "we obviously thought of that replies" but just in case?


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes. Going to try this too. But can't count on it. Current bike position is hurting not helping.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

You didn't mention how you raised the stem. If you've just added spacers, you could try a high angle stem. You can find 35 or 40 degree rises that will get the bars up higher. Personally, I like mine roughly parallel to the saddle.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you have the bike you need, just get a good fit.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

jbinbi said:


> Yes. Going to try this too. But can't count on it. Current bike position is hurting not helping.


Dont loose hope with intervention, it has worked for me on a number of occasions. You may need to stop riding for a bit... Let things heal up and get that work going? I have had crippling neck pain and very limited mobility. Ask around for a good Chiro though... I've heard some awful stories of bad ones. If you are anywhere near NJ let me know.


----------



## KCENDER (Sep 5, 2015)

*Knuckles up*



wim said:


> A flat-bar road bike doesn't necessarily put you more upright than a drop-bar road bike, and the knuckles-up hand position doesn't do your neck and arms any favors on longer rides.
> 
> If your bars are now higher than your saddle and you're still not upright enough, a flat-bar bike probably isn't going to work for you. As others have said, consider a much more fundamental change in how you approach the sport.


This author's comment brought me back in time to when I was in re-hab for a separated shoulder. The PT guy always had me pointing my thumb up while exercising the shoulder, which is similar to the drop bar position. Try it and you will see that it de-stresses the elbow/wrist as well. I went to a flat bar, but it hasn't helped so he may be onto something. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jbinbi said:


> I have been having numbness on the back of my left arm and back, and pain in my neck. Just had some xrays, probably a pinched nerve due to narrowing between vertebrae as well as bone spurs.
> 
> I ride about 100mi a week on a specialized roubaix. I have raised the handlebar stem quite a bit from what most people have, and shortened it so i am more upright than normal.
> 
> ...


Don't get a new bike until you have tried a few other things.

1) Before you spend any money, try tilting your handle bars up a bit so your hands rest higher up when on the hoods.

2) If that doesn't help, get a more upright stem - not necessarily shorter. I use a 45 degree 120mm stem on my road bikes which works for me.

3) If that doesn't help and your steerer is not carbon, you can buy a steerer extension which will raise your bars a couple of inches - but be careful, this will change the handling characteristics and will take some getting used to. Do NOT do this if your steerer is carbon.....OR...

4) If all else fails, you can "hybridize" this bike by replacing your road bars with riser mountain bars (try to find bars with at least a 2" rise from stem to bar ends). Keep in mind this method will require either some mechanical inclination or a bike shop willing to do it. You will need to replace your handlebar, brake levers, shifters and both your brake and shifter cables and housings as they will need to be longer. DIY cost: around $150. Bike shop cost: well over $200. And you can probably get good $$ for some of the items you remove if you sell them on eBay - especially the road shifters.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

jbinbi said:


> yes. but want it for road. want the gearing and tires etc setup that way. I had thought hybrids were setup more for as a combo of road/semi off road (not mountain, but maybe like 30+ tires?) I might be wrong on this.


My hybrid does NOT do semi off road riding. It has 32 slicks on it and unless it's very hard packed dirt or gravel it is too squirrely to ride off road. Also, I'm as bent over with the flat bars as most are on real road bikes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shegens said:


> My hybrid does NOT do semi off road riding. It has 32 slicks on it and unless it's very hard packed dirt or gravel it is too squirrely to ride off road. Also, I'm as bent over with the flat bars as most are on real road bikes.


You must have true flat bars on your hybrid. Some hybrids come with riser bars that you find on some mountain or urban bikes.


----------



## Richard L (Jun 16, 2014)

OP, I feel your pain. In addition to seeing a chiropractor, you might consider seeing a physical therapist specializing in neuromuscular massage. In the mid-90's, I went through the same pain as you describe, and massage therapy worked wonders for me. I had my last session in early 1998, and have been virtually pain free since then.

If you decide to get another bike, and can live with a bike that weighs more, look at Rivendell's bikes, www.rivbike.com. Grant Petersen specifically designs his bikes for a more upright riding position. Depending on the model though, there are customs that can be had for about the same price or less.

Good luck with getting some pain relief soon.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Lombard said:


> You must have true flat bars on your hybrid. Some hybrids come with riser bars that you find on some mountain or urban bikes.



Yes, they are at about the same place that regular road bikes are. I'm not complaining, just stating that getting a hybrid doesn't always guarantee a more upright ride. 

I don't have much choice about riding a hybrid due to the roads I ride. They are pretty bad. I have a MTB that I take to trails of if I want to ride an especially bad road. I have seen all kinds of hybrids but mine is closer to a road bike.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shegens said:


> Yes, they are at about the same place that regular road bikes are. I'm not complaining, just stating that getting a hybrid doesn't always guarantee a more upright ride.
> 
> I don't have much choice about riding a hybrid due to the roads I ride. They are pretty bad. I have a MTB that I take to trails of if I want to ride an especially bad road. I have seen all kinds of hybrids but mine is closer to a road bike.


Is yours a Cannondale Quick, Trek FX or similar? Those are what I generally call a "rybrid" (road-hybrid) - basically a road bike with straight bars. A true hybrid usually has a front suspension (similar to the Cannondale Adventure), though many argue with me on this.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Is yours a Cannondale Quick, Trek FX or similar? Those are what I generally call a "rybrid" (road-hybrid) - basically a road bike with straight bars. A true hybrid usually has a front suspension (similar to the Cannondale Adventure), though many argue with me on this.


OK, now I understand. Mine is a Trek FX 7.3. I'm pretty new at how different bikes are different. LOL I just know that except for having drops, mine could almost pass for a true road bike.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm 64 and have DDD (degenerative disk disorder) in my neck that pinches the nerves going to my left arm (brachial neuralgia). So I need a fairly upright position also.

My Trek Crossrip came with a +10 stem that put the bar tops almost exactly at the height of the saddle. I set up my trainer so I could see myself in a mirror and my back is at 45 degrees; that's perfect for me.
I just ordered new bars that have only 65mm reach and will move the brake/shift levers back almost an inch so I'll be a little less stretched out.

I need all the positions available with drop bars so I can move around to avoid cramping.


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

Shegens said:


> OK, now I understand. Mine is a Trek FX 7.3. I'm pretty new at how different bikes are different. LOL I just know that except for having drops, mine could almost pass for a true road bike.


Sounds like my commuter bike, a Trek 7500 with 28mm belted tires. Now that I don't commute any more, I keep it for riding on rough surfaces. I just rode it 25 miles (9 of them on dirt) and it was a workout. It weighs about 10 lbs more than my road bike and I find the flat-bar position to be much more tiring; I don't get as tired doing 50 miles with climbing on my road bike. But the hybrid isn't really uncomfortable, it's just more work.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Shegens said:


> OK, now I understand. Mine is a Trek FX 7.3. I'm pretty new at how different bikes are different. LOL I just know that except for having drops, mine could almost pass for a true road bike.


When I bought my new bike almost 3 years ago I hadn't owned one for about 20 years and had no idea what was available.
My Crossrip is perfect: relaxed geometry, fairly upright position, came with 32s and will take larger tires. It's almost like the opposite of yours; if it had straight bars it could be a hybrid.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Soaring Vulture said:


> Sounds like my commuter bike, a Trek 7500 with 28mm belted tires. Now that I don't commute any more, I keep it for riding on rough surfaces. I just rode it 25 miles (9 of them on dirt) and it was a workout. It weighs about 10 lbs more than my road bike and I find the flat-bar position to be much more tiring; I don't get as tired doing 50 miles with climbing on my road bike. But the hybrid isn't really uncomfortable, it's just more work.


Yep, mine is about 27lbs unloaded (no bags, etc) but I was riding a 40lb MTB before I got the Trek so the hybrid seems light. Mine does good on rough surfaces, just not gravel or mud. My roads are chip-seal with some of the highways being pretty decent but mostly pretty rough. My bar can be raised or lowered slightly. They have three small spacers that can be moved but even if they are all the way up they are still pretty low.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> When I bought my new bike almost 3 years ago I hadn't owned one for about 20 years and had no idea what was available.
> My Crossrip is perfect: relaxed geometry, fairly upright position, came with 32s and will take larger tires. It's almost like the opposite of yours; if it had straight bars it could be a hybrid.


 
I talk to other riders on the MUT and always ask what kind of bike they have if it's not an obvious MTB or road bike and most say hybrids but they look nothing like mine. Some have really high flat handlebars almost like a cruiser and some have tires that are not slick but not as aggressive as a MTB. Mine actually looks more like a road bike except for the flat bars. I don't know if I have seen a Crossrip.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Shegens said:


> I don't know if I have seen a Crossrip.


Not trying to sell the bike but mine is exactly what I wanted.

Trek says "The drop-bar CrossRip is quick in traffic, sure-footed when the weather or pavement gets rough, comfortable over the long haul. Commuter? Road bike? Café racer? Yes."

My 2013 is the lowest model ($1099 but I got a good discount) and had 2300 3x8 components. New one is Claris 3x8 and a different color.

If anyone is interested they offer three different models.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

My hybrid (Trek 7.5FX) has 28s on it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Soaring Vulture said:


> Sounds like my commuter bike, a Trek 7500 with 28mm belted tires. Now that I don't commute any more, I keep it for riding on rough surfaces. I just rode it 25 miles (9 of them on dirt) and it was a workout. It weighs about 10 lbs more than my road bike and I find the flat-bar position to be much more tiring; I don't get as tired doing 50 miles with climbing on my road bike. But the hybrid isn't really uncomfortable, it's just more work.


The Trek 7000 series is the older version of the FX. Same bike, different name.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shegens said:


> Yep, mine is about 27lbs unloaded (no bags, etc) but I was riding a 40lb MTB before I got the Trek so the hybrid seems light. Mine does good on rough services, just not gravel or mud. My roads are chip-seal with some of the highways being pretty decent but mostly pretty rough. My bar can be raised or lowered slightly. They have three small spacers that can be moved but even if they are all the way up they are still pretty low.


Flat bars do work better for questionable road surfaces and urban riding.

The Crossrip is a newer entry by Trek. It is a cyclocross bike.


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> [snip]
> 
> I need all the positions available with drop bars so I can move around to avoid cramping.


That statement (above) is the main reason I ride a road bike. I usually start the ride with my hands gripping the bars just behind the shifter hoods. After a while I'll move my hands back a bit until they're resting on the top of the drops. Eventually, we'll always come to a steep hill. On the ascents I go down on the drops for additional leverage. On descents I'll also be on the drops with knees in, 'cause I go faster that way, and faster is funner.  

Don't discount drop bars. Nothing else can give you such a variety of possible riding positions.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> Not trying to sell the bike but mine is exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Trek says "The drop-bar CrossRip is quick in traffic, sure-footed when the weather or pavement gets rough, comfortable over the long haul. Commuter? Road bike? Café racer? Yes."
> 
> ...



The next time I'm at the local Trek dealer I'll ask to see one. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a lot of neck and back pain from a car accident in 1990. While I was younger ai could still manage a "long and low" setup on the roadie. Around 10 years ago I had double hernia surgery which I think messed with my mind and ultimately my core strength, that coupled with the trauma from the accident meant I was having continual migraines every time I got on the bike. I have done a lot of things (Chiro, Physio, Chinese, Massage, Osteopath, witch doctors...) over the years, most help a bit, but found strengthening your core is probably the most beneficial for riding and supporting yourself on the bike. That being said, sold off the long and low road bike and bought a Cannondale Synapse (similar to a Roubaix which I now have). I still couldnt deal with the Synapse as standard but put a stem on it that pivots that raised the bars way above seat height. It looked a bit goofy but hey, I was riding again and bit by bit I got stronger and slowly lowered the stem until I put a normal one on it. I still run my bars around seat height, but that is about as much as my body can cope with. During this time I had numerous bike fits by shops, all "experts" but none of them would listen to what was wrong with me. They all kept trying to fit me into some sort of ideal position rather than deal with my issues. I also have short arms and legs which don't really help the whole reach situation. Anyway, as others have said, don't sell the bike just yet as there may be things you can do with your core strength and bike fit that you can live with and keep the road bike. - good luck.

so over time by working on strength and fitness I went from this > to this. My neck still gives me grief, but I just deal with it as needed.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

TmB123 said:


> I still couldnt deal with the Synapse as standard but put a stem on it that pivots that raised the bars way above seat height. It looked a bit goofy but hey, I was riding again and bit by bit I got stronger and slowly lowered the stem until I put a normal one on it. I still run my bars around seat height, but that is about as much as my body can cope with. During this time I had numerous bike fits by shops, all "experts" but none of them would listen to what was wrong with me. They all kept trying to fit me into some sort of ideal position rather than deal with my issues. I also have short arms and legs which don't really help the whole reach situation. Anyway, as others have said, don't sell the bike just yet as there may be things you can do with your core strength and bike fit that you can live with and keep the road bike. - good luck.
> 
> so over time by working on strength and fitness I went from this > to this. My neck still gives me grief, but I just deal with it as needed.


I agree that the stronger you can make your core, the less neck and shoulder pain you will have. This definitely helps.

I don't like adjustable stems as there is too much of a potential for something to go wrong. Remember that there are only some very small teeth holding it in one position. I had one of these and after about 500 miles, it started creaking. I got rid of it and got a rigid 40 degree stem. Thebikeline.com sells one made by Bontrager. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

You could feel a very small amount of play when yanking on the bars, but it felt sturdy enough. The thing I liked about the pivot was that I could adjust it incrementally down over time. Each adjustment took a bit to get used to, but could do it bit by bit. My aim was to lower the bars though, if the OP was to be happy to keep a higher bar position then a fixed/ rigid stem would make sense.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Shegens said:


> The next time I'm at the local Trek dealer I'll ask to see one. It sounds very interesting.


But be aware that the CrossRip doesn't have quite the low hill climbing gearing that the FX does. Granted the CrossRip's gearing is quite generous by road bike standards, but if you are used to having the lower hybrid gearing in the FX, you will find it wanting.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I think it's interesting that both the Crossrip and FX are in the "fitness bike" category on the Trek website. And they are the only bikes in that category.

When the Crossrip was introduced almost 3 years ago it was billed as a cross bike that can do anything (cyclocross, road, touring, commuting, etc). Since then Trek has brought out dedicated cross bikes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'd suggest shopping for a bike fitter not a bike at this point. While it may end up being the case, it's a big mistake to assume that being more upright is the cure for your pains. Again it could be the answer, but there's also a chance it'll just make things worse so don't guess or assume.

I pinched a nerve in my back and could not ride my very upright flat bar bike 4 miles to work because the pain was too great. Yet, my extremely aggressive race bike was no problem at all to ride to ride all day.


----------



## Soaring Vulture (Jun 25, 2013)

*Gearing isn't everything*



Lombard said:


> But be aware that the CrossRip doesn't have quite the low hill climbing gearing that the FX does. Granted the CrossRip's gearing is quite generous by road bike standards, but if you are used to having the lower hybrid gearing in the FX, you will find it wanting.


It's much easier climbing with my road bike (34-27 low gear) than with my hybrid (28-30 low gear). Those 10 extra pounds drag me down. What's the CrossRip weigh?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Soaring Vulture said:


> It's much easier climbing with my road bike (34-27 low gear) than with my hybrid (28-30 low gear). Those 10 extra pounds drag me down. What's the CrossRip weigh?


Are you sure it's not the tires dragging you down? A pair of slicks or minimal tread will do wonders to lessen rolling resistance compared to an aggressive tread - more so than weight. But then if you are riding on anything off-road besides hardpack, it may be tricky.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

What about a flat handlebar that bends in? I don't know if that's the best way to describe it, but that's what my father's 1966 Armstrong has that I inherited. I just rode it around for a few blocks and might as well been on a unicycle, it's so upright-feeling.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> What about a flat handlebar that bends in? I don't know if that's the best way to describe it, but that's what my father's 1966 Armstrong has that I inherited. I just rode it around for a few blocks and might as well been on a unicycle, it's so upright-feeling.


Do you mean café bars?

See this for comparisons of different bar styles.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, totally café bars.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Do you mean café bars?
> 
> See this for comparisons of different bar styles.


I remember these well, but never knew they were called café bars. I just call them riser bars with a sweep.


----------



## Sojodave (Apr 7, 2015)

I was having major back pain and I replaced my Specialized Allez with a Ridley Fenix Force 22. I rode over 50 miles this week and no back pain, no shoulder pain, and best of all, no butt pain. Other endurance type frames I considered was Cannondale Synapse, Giant Defy Advanced 1, and Specialized Roubaix Sport.


----------

